# Needless electrocution



## ICE (Feb 12, 2014)

A young girl is killed while playing in the rain.

http://ksn.com/2014/01/31/report-and-photos-of-electrical-shocking-incident-at-campbell-plaza/


----------



## steveray (Feb 12, 2014)

Definetely a tragedy.....Was it the towns box? Or private property?....Maybe they will blame it on VP.....He was working there....Obviously someone that did not know what they were doing was in that box...Did anyone look to see when the last permit was pulled?


----------



## gfretwell (Feb 13, 2014)

The tragedy is that this kind of wiring is not uncommon. I have a number of pictures of exposed and dangerous wiring I see on vacation.


----------



## electriclese (Feb 16, 2014)

Tragic.

From looking it appears the cover was removed before this picture was taken.  Apparantly the black conductor (burnt with no wirenut) melted the wirenut snd shorted to the inside of the cover?


----------



## Alias (Feb 18, 2014)

Very tragic.  I am familiar with this type of issue due to living in Miami.  I can think of a couple similar cases that happened when I lived there.

Sue


----------



## JPohling (Feb 19, 2014)

http://www.mikeholt.com/safety.php?id=unformatted/busbench&type=u&title=Electrocution%20at%20Bus%20Shelter%20%2811-23-99%29

Here is another tragedy that happened awhile back in San Diego.  This one was much more graphic.


----------

